

Transparent huge pages and memory usage - r4um
https://shk.io/2015/03/22/transparent-huge-pages/

======
nwmcsween
Sounds like either a bug in how Linux handles MADV_DONTNEED or within
transparent hugepages, remember you can still have thp if you set the kernel
to do so using madv_hugepage.

